# advice for system for small apartment



## DrGiggles (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm somewhat ignorant on the specifics of home theater and was hoping people could provide advice or thoughts on possible upgrades for my home theater 'system.' I currently live in a small apartment (~400 sq ft; viewing area probably 1/2 that) so system volume is not terribly important to me. Moreover, I will probably for the time being only have 3 front speakers. System would be used for movies/gaming/music (60%/30%/10%). Other than the TV (sony xbr5 46") and blu-ray player (oppo bdp-80); any other upgrade is fair game. Current components are 3 Gallo Due's; 2 gallo micros (un-used, had purchased to be used for rear speakers). Harmon Kardon AVR230; and SVS PB10 subwoofer.

I think I'm definitely replacing the receiver (if only for the lack of hdmi input/outputs in the AVR230). W/r/t speakers, I am open to replacing the gallos, but space (or lack thereof) is a consideration.

I'm guessing that choices will be limited more by space constraints than budget (i'm fine spending $3k? $5k? in the first slug) as long as its worth it. The ability to be able to upgrade modularly (as opposed to replacing large components of my system) to the extent i move to a larger space would be nice, but if the budget comes in south i'm fine with having to just replace with newer equipment. Any and all thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks
mike


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For a small apartment, you probably don't want much more subwoofer than you have otherwise the neighbors will be at your door night and day. If the TV and blu-ray are set, and your speakers are good (though you might look into full-sized speakers down the road), I'd say the AVR is your only upgrade.

Onkyo is well regarded around here, so you might check those out. The 700 series and above give you pre-out for adding more power down the road, Audyssey room correction, and the HDMi ports you're looking for.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

And how about some dynamite headphones?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

There is certainly room for big improvements, but we need to know your rooms actual dimensions. For your sub pick up a great gramma. It's the best thing for apartments because it reduces transmission into neighboring units(it's not fool proof, but helpful.)

The obvious first upgrade is to add a second sub of the same type. Unless you got a pretty large room. I live in an apartment and use a TC Sounds driver so don't think you can only use a small sub. However in most cases a second sub of the same type properly placed will even out in room response and allow you to lower the volume for the neighbors while improving the volume for yourself. 

Since you have SVS stuff now I'm gonna suggest you upgrade the front speakers to the MTS towers. it will give you a matching finish and seriously upgrade your sound quality. 

Now lets talk about receiver upgrades. I suggest you get Denon, Onkyo or Marantz receiver. They are all good brands so you can't really go wrong. Receivers are supposed to be 1/4 of whatever the speakers cost to ensure proper priority is given to the speakers and subs. Remember sound is made by speakers not by receivers. The Onkyo 707 is a good value at accessories4less.com.


----------



## DrGiggles (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks all for your thoughts.

Agree on the subwoofer. i have it turned 2 degrees up from min level and am afraid my neighbors are going to come over and complain. Will look at the Onkyo AVRs. out of curiosity, when i look at optiosn above the 700 what am i getting and is it necessary? (or stated a different way, what should i be looking for in a receiver? / what can i ignore?)

will take headphone recs. as of now, i have a pair of Grado SR80s but would be open to an upgrade.

The room itself is an alcove studio so the dimensions are a little odd (the area behind and to the right of where one would be viewing has an area for a bed). the immediate viewing area would be around 14' x 11'

will look into the great gramma, MTS towers and the other receiver suggestions.

Thanks again, will let you know where things end up!


----------



## DrGiggles (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the heads up on accessories4less; picked up a refurb'd 707. W/r/t speakers, anythign else i should consider in addition to the MTS? also, w/r/t the MTS, from the website i think i saw the towers (2605), but noticed it didn't seem like they sold the center channel seperately, is this an issue? (apologies for the ignorant question)

thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also give a serious look at PSB Speakers. They are a Canadian Company and Founder Paul Barton is a truly gifted Speaker Designer. They utilize Canada's extensive NRC Facilities to fine tune their offerings and really have received widespread acclaim from all Professional Reviewers.

The recently discontinued PSB Image T45 is available for 479 (749 MSRP) from DMC-Electronics.com and Saturday Audio. This is a Floorstanding Speaker that I have listened to many times and always come away amazed at how great they sound. Especially for the money. And this was before they were discontinued and now cost almost 50% less.

Here is a Review:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
Here is a link for the Speaker:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm (Speaker is about halfway down the page)
Here is PSB's Overview:http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/Image-Series/Image-T45-Tower
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DrGiggles (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Jack

was looking at the PSBs, given coloration, will need to look at either the T55 or the T5. While i was at it looked at what I coudl get form $1,000-$1,500. Looks like i could go up to the Imagine T. was wondering at that price poitn if there was anything else that you thought represented good value.

thanks again
mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS's more expensive Speakers are a fantastic value as are all of their Speakers. However Speakers like their MTS-01 really stand out. They employ a really expensive ScanSpeak Tweeter that is usually used in Speakers costing in the 4-5 Thousand Dollar Range. Here is an Overview:http://svsound.com/products-spks-mts01.cfm

PSB current offerings are still tough to beat for the money. The Image T-45 measured quite well. Though not as well as the current Image or Imagine Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

